# Solved: Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 9.0.0.736(a.b) not updating..)



## Qx1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have KIS 2010 installed but it is not updating, i have tryed several times but it does not gets completely updated ever.
It always show that '"not all components were updated"'.
i checked the update log of the update and found that it had many "error occured while updating component" and then there are several components that were not updated. like klava,apu etc etc
i have attached the log see if u want to..
i am using compaq presario v6307tu notebook with windows xp sp3


----------



## antimoth (Aug 8, 2009)

You will probably get more help in the kaspersky forum.
http://forum.kaspersky.com/


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

that should be dealt with by Kaspersky support

ask on their support forum http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showforum=4

it looks there there is a problem at Kaspersky's end with some corrupted updates or server errors judging by other posts on their forum


----------



## Qx1 (Jun 9, 2009)

i got it done somehow for now without going to the kaspersky forums.
wat i did was i went into my update settings-->sourse settings-->proxy server-->UNCHECK use proxy settings n apply
somthing like that solved mine


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Keep an eye on the Kaspersky forums as there does appear to be a problem & any solution/resolution will be posted there by support staff


----------

